

No Russian, part 2 - lordmax
http://skibinsky.com/no-russian-2/

======
Dewie
> In less than three days “No Russian” received over 100,000 views.

Well it's perfect, isn't it? A Russian-American SC venture capitalist who
flat-out says that "Russia was and is a failed state". That Russians are
coddled and intimidated by a domineering nanny/bully-state, that many/most
Russians are unproductively employed in some placeholder position by the
government (sound familiar?). That there is a suppressed creative class, while
the population at large is "statistically speaking not very bright". They need
to break free and find their Silicon Vallye. That SC should embrace these
refugee smart people (but stay clear of the posers who aren't "creative"! They
are not important). That there are a lot of possibilities for outsourcing work
to Ukraine (and you'll be helping Ukraine itself, to boot!).

This has a great patriotism appeal - even the more dililussioned-by-America
types can relate to the good old USA vs Russia (USSR) rivalry on some level.
It has a great appeal to SC culture, seeing some smart Russian _make it_
while, had he not been given the opportunity to move to that glorious place,
then he would have surely became a drunk or just suffered in silence, a member
of the creative underclass with no outlet for his ideas or aspirations. And of
course the plea to aim the inevitable eventual brain-drain in America's
direction.

No, I'm not saying that anything that he said is _wrong_. Just that the
reasons that this got popular seems pretty obvious.

~~~
lordmax
the article was mostly shared by Russian's themselves. I think they wanted for
somebody to get this message out for them in light of recent events.

~~~
a-saleh
Is there a way to see that? My google-fu is a bit rusty, but aren't there
monitoring sites, that could show, where in the world the traffic is coming?
:)

